# Evap Canister---600$$



## psu711 (Jan 3, 2005)

Just took my 02 Max gle into a Nissan Dealership to find out why the check engine light came on, I know I should of went to AZ but a insurance company is involved and had to take it to a dealer..

Anywho, they just called and said the evaporator canister was leaking, and everything around it was rusted out.

He told me 3 part

Evap Canistor 173$
Something I forget 85$
and a bolt or something for 35$

with labor im looking at 550-600$ which im not real happy about.

Check engine light is on, and does not go off, can anyone tell me anything about this problem?? should I get it fixed? should I wait? Get another opinion?

Any help or info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


Oh Yeah, Insurance isn't paying for it....nice


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

psu711 said:


> Just took my 02 Max gle into a Nissan Dealership to find out why the check engine light came on, I know I should of went to AZ but a insurance company is involved and had to take it to a dealer..
> 
> Anywho, they just called and said the evaporator canister was leaking, and everything around it was rusted out.
> 
> ...


mmm EVAP Small leak ??

Canister and Control valve + hardware. 

Price is about right, labor seems a bit excessive.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I love my extended warranty


----------

